

F*ck biannual product cycles. I'm poor. - mrvista
http://spudnet.blogspot.com/2012/10/thoughts-on-apples-october-23-event.html

======
andymoe
A bit of an editorialization on the title there son... Something I wish I
learned earlier on is how to delay gratification. That would have been a nice
skill to have when I was poor.

